# Looking for advice on choosing the right puppy/breeder!



## Ouroboros2000 (5 mo ago)

Hello! New member here! I’ve been considering getting a GSD for 3+ years now, and keep telling myself no because I’m a single 30-something in an apartment in the DC metro area. That being said I keep researching and coming back to it so I’m thinking after this long it’s not just a passing fancy and I should take the leap.

So here I am!

I’m looking for any and all advice (even “don’t do it” if that’s the right answer) on choosing the right puppy for me. I’m looking for a companion dog first and foremost. I’d like a more medium energy pup ( if such a thing is possible for German Shepherds) that will be amenable to hikes, walks, general “around-townery”, and spending time with my family’s dogs (my parents live about 30m away and have 2 retrievers who’d simply die for a playmate), but won’t lose their mind because we skipped a day or only did obedience training but not strenuous exercise.

I 100% want a female, with smooth coat, and sable coloration (silver if possible). I know that prioritizing/ caring about coloration is apparently frowned upon, but it’s a 12-15 year commitment and I’m very much a “if you’re going to do something, do it right or don’t do it” person, so there it is 

I’ve looked at more breeders than I can keep track of and have the hardest time sometimes figuring out if a given one is reliable. I just tend to feel like any breeder with readily available puppies and more than 1 or 2 parents sets off my “puppy mill” senses, which is surely overly skeptical.

So hello, and I‘d love to hear thoughts from anyone. What’s the best way to go about finding the right puppy? Is this perhaps not the right breed or is the “don’t do a shepherd in an apartment” conventional wisdom wrong? Does anyone have any breeder recommendations in the DC, MD, VA area who produce good companion pups in sable?

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

United Pride in VA. Paul and Julz are the best people. 








United Pride German Shepherds


United Pride German Shepherds, Annandale, Virginia. Отметки "Нравится": 844 · Обсуждают: 57 · Посетили: 497. People and dog friendly




www.facebook.com




Alexis Roy is in the Richmond VA area. Feuergarten German Shepherds









Feuergarten German Shepherds


Feuergarten German Shepherds, King William, VA. Отметки "Нравится": 4 680 · Обсуждают: 238. Health tested & proven working line German Shepherds near Richmond, VA 🏳️‍🌈




www.facebook.com





In fact, if you have time, contact Alexis and go watch the dogs at the club. that is the best way to find the dogs that you like.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hiking buddy, friend to family dogs, strenous exercise optional, apartment life in a city…why a GSD? You can find one that would suite you, but you could also find one that has a serious problem with those conditions lol. You’re doing your research so you’ll probably get a good one. Puppies in apartments, regardless of breeds, are tough. Hopefully you’re not on the 16th floor


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

yeah not sure how one would go in an apartment, mine although an inside dog in the sense that he is whereever we are but he just waits to go outside and play. But sometimes not even play all of my boys love sunbaking in the sun which is good for them, vit d, kills bugs etc etc. Not sure how they would go in an apartment, I think you will need to come up with lots of play games and excercising that they can do inside. One of our boys favourites in winter time is "kitchen soccer" we just kick his toy ball around and he goes nuts inside with it. Also lots of chew toys etc.

Good luck!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I appreciate you doing your research BEFORE you get your dog. GSD’s can work in apartments as long as they get the proper mental and physical exercise they need. I lived in an apartment with my first (as an adult) GSD. Honestly it forced me to do things with my dog. I could be lazy and just kick her outside. Temperament is going to be key. So I’d put that as your number one. Looking at breeders who produce the temperament and energy levels you’re looking for. Color and coat should be far down the list. When I was reading your post, I had a breeder in mind to recommend. That was until I got to your coat and color preference haha. I agree with Jax. Definitely try and link up with Alexis. She’s a wealth of knowledge and fantastic trainer. She’d be a great resource for you.


----------



## Ouroboros2000 (5 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> United Pride in VA. Paul and Julz are the best people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is super helpful, I will definitely look at these and reach out!




Sonny1984 said:


> Hiking buddy, friend to family dogs, strenous exercise optional, apartment life in a city…why a GSD? You can find one that would suite you, but you could also find one that has a serious problem with those conditions lol. You’re doing your research so you’ll probably get a good one. Puppies in apartments, regardless of breeds, are tough. Hopefully you’re not on the 16th floor


Haha, fortunately not, I'm on the first floor. Our buildings aren't that big- they're more condos than apartments (are those really even different?).

To your other point though- I get what you mean. I also considered a husky, and a golden retriever. I quickly ruled the husky out. It seems like any breed I'd consider will present some of the same challenges to apartment life. I'm not sure any sort of change in living arrangement is in my near future, so it seems like a pretty binary choice of either make it work or just forget doing it for any foreseeable future.

At that decision point, might as well get the breed I really want if I'm making such a long-term commitment and am going to face the same hurdles either way. I'm really looking for a loyal 1 person dog, hence the preference for a Shepherd.




mycobraracr said:


> I appreciate you doing your research BEFORE you get your dog. GSD’s can work in apartments as long as they get the proper mental and physical exercise they need. I lived in an apartment with my first (as an adult) GSD. Honestly it forced me to do things with my dog. I could be lazy and just kick her outside. Temperament is going to be key. So I’d put that as your number one. Looking at breeders who produce the temperament and energy levels you’re looking for. Color and coat should be far down the list. When I was reading your post, I had a breeder in mind to recommend. That was until I got to your coat and color preference haha. I agree with Jax. Definitely try and link up with Alexis. She’s a wealth of knowledge and fantastic trainer. She’d be a great resource for you.


Thanks, I definitely don't want to make a snap decision. Did you get your dog as an adult (I think that's what you're saying) or as a puppy? Did you have it in the apartment as a puppy?

I seriously considered trying to adopt an dog at about the 2 year age, or even older, but it seemed even harder to get a dog from a rescue than a breeder. Most of the ones I looked at flat out seemed to say they'd refuse anyone not in a single family home. I'm totally, 100% unopposed to adopting vs getting from a breeder. I'd appreciate any input you might have on that front.

I follow your comment about the temperament. That seems to be critical in my situation. If you don't mind, I'd still appreciate any recommendation you have. While I definitely have coat/color preferences, the only thing that's a solid deal-breaker is the gender. If it comes down to getting the right dog in a different coat/color, then that's a pretty easy choice. Re-reading my original post, that wasn't clear. That's my fault.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would punt on the looks for now. Your best bet would be to find a nicely bred showline. I’m not saying you don’t find these traits in showlines, but you are better off avoiding, sharp, defensive dogs or dogs that are bred with a lot of aggression.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Apartments can be done (some on here are doing it well) it's just that they're not the best or even good option if you have the choice. jmo but it doesn't work way more than does and you're asking for trouble. First floor is a bit of a bonus though. Yes you can use a neighborhood park but No yard = no good.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I live in an apartment with my now almost 12 year old girl. I am in a third floor walk up, fair sized complex. Here is what my day looks like. Get up, start coffee, walk dog about 45 minutes, come home, coffee, dress, make dog breakfast, make my breakfast, walk the dog about 25 minutes, go to work, come home, walk the dog about 45 mins, shower, make dog dinner, make my dinner, walk the dog about 20 minutes, play with the dog for a while, walk the dog about 45 minutes, go to bed. 
My dog is decidedly a senior and has slowed a bit, so you would need to add more for a pup. Or not, because people do tell me I'm crazy.
Think long and hard, because that's 365 and no break for weather. It's not like a house where you can kick them out in the yard for a pee.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sent PM.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I would rec a showline but esp the fluffy long coats. I know that seems crazy but the temperaments on the fluffies seem much more mellow. Every one I have seen has been easier. We have working lines and I would not recommend unless you are hard core active into training and exercise.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kysarah in NH has sable American Line dogs. I would trust Frank. That would give you a nice medium drive dog, in the color you want, from a reputable breeder that can do all the medium activity you are specifying.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Paul and Julz are awesome people, and have great dogs. I did a breeding to their Sully in July and stayed with them for several days. 

I think you have to be realistic as to how much time and effort you will put in to your dog. Apartment living can be down with a working line puppy. My daughter did it while going to college, but she devoted plenty of time and scheduled her classes around times she could get home to take the pup out, and did plenty of socialization and early training and mental exercise as well as physical exercise.

United Pride and Feuergarten both produce exceptional dogs, and are working lines, so you would likely get a Sable pup, but probably not Silver.... that is normally lacking pigmentation and both will breed for rich pigmentation and stronger coloring. You'd more than likely want a lower to medium drive pup.


----------

